# Chef in dubai



## deeepak (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello,

      I have been a chef for the past 2 years with a bachelors in culinary and catering technology of 4 years..I am currently working in Dubai as a chef in one of the best 5 stars here..However I am looking out for options that a chef can take up other than just working in the kitchen..Something relayed to events or media???I\ is there anyone who could advice me on what could I take next...I have thought of studying events in Canada next year..Do you think there are other options that can be taken up??I have realised that I would like to do something related to having the knowelge of a chef with the art of speaking and writing..Please advice me if possible..I am at the peak of my carreer.

Thanks


----------



## maryam yaftian (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello, 
I am a graduate from culinary/pastry and have been working in well known establishment. I have to move to dubai because of family and am doing some research about it. I live in Vancouver and want to know the environment for a female cook/chef , is it an open and easy environment or still there are restrictions and differences between male and female? If you can help me with that i would greatly appreciate it.
Cheers,
Maryam Y.


----------

